# Felt Flowers



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Easy felt flowers to decorate a wreath, make wall art, add to a strip for napkin ring ...

http://littletidbitsofjoy.com/2011/12/02/12-days-of-crafting-wreath-with-felt-flowers/


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh so pretty!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

You got me - I am going to do this in spring colors for the front door !!! Hopefully can get it done this week. Will put photo of it up now that I learned to do photos ! s.


----------



## christinarobert (Sep 19, 2014)

Woww.. It's beautiful. You are so creative and talented. I really appreciate your work. Now I also want to try this. 



--------------------------------
Christina
Unique Indian wedding cards- A gateway to perfectly planned marriage!


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

I like that! Might have to give that a try!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Yikes - am just now starting on the felt flowers. What I did this fall, is make nativity sets of felt to send to three families with young children. Took a lot of time, but they turned out extremely well. I found and got the pattern off Pinterest - whatmadelineloves.blogspot.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Got the flower make-how from the suggested site above. Am going to start today on one flower. Going to Wallomarto to get some better colors. Finally home and almost done with illustrations for a children's book. Can't wait to get busy on my own stuff. AND get some pictures on here. 
OH - if interested in felt use - my favorite site to look and see is 
http://www.pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/felt-loves/
And it take awhile to look at it all.


----------

